
Building a dApp into a business is becoming viable… without an ICO - j10sanders
https://hackernoon.com/building-a-dapp-into-a-business-is-becoming-viable-without-an-ico-4876e87539e0
======
sharemywin
Really interesting project.

------
sharemywin
Are you the one that built it?

~~~
j10sanders
Yes, I am! AMA :)

~~~
sharemywin
I think your prices should be in ethereum by default. And then converted on
the fly to USD or EUR etc.

